# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Stealth Sachets

## TheUnit

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum but no way new to gear. In my part of the world 'stealth' delivery is more reassuring due to tough regs etc bull shit I know. Thing is I've received some sachets suppose to be super test and equipoise via a well known stealth sachet site. But there are no codes on the sachets to support that they are legit. Mind you I opened one sachet up which was 5ml as stated on sachet and has the tes gear taste. As I say no number codes. Sachets are dark grey with large bold "ToyFluid", then further yellow writing in smaller print "lubricant perfect for toys & latex safe" bla bla ha ha. I can post pics etc. gtg?...

----------


## kronik420

i wouldn't use the eq, but would give the test a shot..

seen these 'stealth sachets' before, but would rather get my gear in the original sealed vials...

----------


## Back In Black

The codes should be imprinted around an edge not printed. Hold up to the light and move around and you should see the codes.

I highly doubt there are toy fluid fakes about. I've used their test p successfully.

----------


## TheUnit

Thx for reply. First part, can I ask why the eq would be no good as opposed to the test? These sachets by S. Juice unfortunately don't have any codes imprinted which is in stark contrast to their website that says codes will be somewhere there. So will I b shooting some toy lube lol. Like I state I sterilised and cut open one and it measured 5ml almost to the mcg and smells like gear..I know the smell after 15 years. I've used gen shi labs sachets and no problems I'm actually on it now, their codes are easily identified.
To answer your last part, where I live man it's too hard getting vials through, I have to wait for thailand trips for them.

----------


## TheUnit

Back in Black yeah mate I've checked every corner and micro edge, everything except raise a magnifying glass to the damn things.. Yeah I'm hoping their g2g smells tes as I stated, it's suppose to be super tes. You think I should post the pics here or is that inappropriate to the makers? But then if they put the codes on I wouldn't be posting right? Cheers

----------


## mietek

as far as I remember those Stealth Sachets were junk at some point there were hit in Australia until the customs found how to look for them.

why do not you email the web site and ask for the codes

----------


## TheUnit

Junk? Hmm def junk if it's toy fluid or dildo lube but very finite oil not thick chunky lube. In more serious events, the codes are suppose to be imprinted on the sachets. I've sent photos to my source who is looking into the matter with S. Juice. Mind you my source is very good customer service but things and matters are very much out of their hands when they out-source to Romania as I see on the envelope as it arrived the other day

----------


## TheUnit

Can I plz just add the one sachet I opened and syringed was very clear oil, correct gear consistency and smell. Can anyone tell me if a clearer oil would be equipoise (boldenone ) or super test. I know enanthate is a bit more yellowy..

----------


## Back In Black

I think you should ask your source for replacement. 

I've attached a pic so you can see where mine are imprinted, front and rear of sachet

----------


## TheUnit

Sorry I deleted the photos for best I think

----------


## TheUnit

B in B thx for posting the pictures.. Forgive me for saying this but I can't see the codes on yours either.. But the sachets seem to be similar to what I received. So you got tes and anabolic effects from these sachets in the days following the shots?

----------


## kelkel

> I think you should ask your source for replacement. 
> 
> I've attached a pic so you can see where mine are imprinted, front and rear of sachet


Where's the condom?

----------


## Back In Black

> B in B thx for posting the pictures.. Forgive me for saying this but I can't see the codes on yours either.. But the sachets seem to be similar to what I received. So you got tes and anabolic effects from these sachets in the days following the shots?


I only have test p. The codes are there but difficult to see with the eye and even more difficult to photo. I had a successful cycle yes. But I wouldn't pin something without a code. UGL is high risk enough without knowing for definite it is legit or what it is.

----------


## TheUnit

"But I wouldn't pin something without a code. UGL is high risk enough without knowing for definite it is legit or what it is."

That's right. Also this particular supplier is first time. Not much trust at the end of the day in the supplier or product.

----------


## TheUnit

Just want to thank back in black and others for their contribution on this. 
I've finally located a last number (code), my eye sight is not the best, however the imprint as faint as it is, is at least imprinted and not ink markings. So the one I opened was a very clear colour and is suppose to be supertest.. Is a clear oil consistent with supertest?

----------


## Back In Black

Do to know. My prop was pretty much colourless. 

If you can read part of the code you should be able to match it up against the codes on the site.

----------


## TheUnit

Yeah mate I matched up the eq and supertest, just vialed 10ml of each. Eq is yellowy colour and supertest looks clear light yellow. Satisfied and gtg. Codes lol need magnifying glass / fluorescent light to see. Thank you.

----------


## Back In Black

No worries buddy :Smilie: 

Not sure why you want to run eq but keep us posted of your results.

----------


## TheUnit

Yeah I run eq as opposed to deca or dianabol for less bloat..but of course it's maybe more about diet than anything. So you're not a fan of eq? I know it is a bit weaker in anabolic effects.

----------


## Back In Black

Never tried it tbh, but it's considered a waste of oil by most on this site.

----------


## TheUnit

Fair enough, I respond quite well to eq or boldenone as it used to be known. 400mg per week is a good minimum dose, it's got a long half life so once a week injection is all that's required... For anyone wanting to try it give the receptors a few month rest then hit it with enanthate or cypionate , again 200mg per week works for me, same syringe your eq at 400mg and lean gains guaranteed.

----------


## TheUnit

Edit sorry wrong post

----------

